# Sunnybrook



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

At the moment I am sitting on the ice off of Sunnybrook. There is about 3 1/2 inches of good clear ice. I've had some lookers but no takers. I just thought you guys would like to know. 

Wes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Where's Sunnybrook at?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Sunnybrook is a road that tuns along Mogadore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

It's off Martin Rd.,,where the spillway is,,Take Saxe Rd to the East & it turns into Sunnybrook,,then it runs to Old forge .... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the report Wes.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey wes, check your pms!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Steelhauler said:


> At the moment I am sitting on the ice off of Sunnybrook. There is about 3 1/2 inches of good clear ice. I've had some lookers but no takers. I just thought you guys would like to know.
> 
> Wes
> 
> ...


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Jon, 

No it never picked up for me. I was fishing under the power lines. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Home of many perch!


----------

